# Prepaid Visa Card



## Dr.Aqua (Oct 20, 2010)

Vanilla Visa cards say US and US Online stores. I'm wondering if I can buy from shoptemp. Someone said you can if you buy through paypal but I would like to confirm before I buy a visa card.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 20, 2010)

You have to buy it through Paypal. Be awarw that Paypal is really picky when it comes to Prepaid Card.


----------



## Pyrmon (Oct 20, 2010)

I used prepaid Visa Gift Cards in the pasts and they worked with Paypal.


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 20, 2010)

I've done this before and it was a moderate experience. So what happens is you set up a Paypal account, and add the prepaid card. Once that's done a small fee (around $2) will be charged on the card. The transaction description of that $2 has a 4 alphanumerical code which you enter to verify the card. Once done, the card is added and you are free to use as you wish; that $2 fee is returned to you.

It was a long experience for me because my card company didn't update the transaction list very often and I had to call them to figure it out and sometimes I got charged but the description never came through so I had to do it again, etc. Once you get it worked out all fees applied to the card come back though.


----------



## dilav (Oct 20, 2010)

Vanilla Gift is not a good choice if you are trying to do this. I've used these in the past and depending on what you buy they may not allow it as the seller is not in US. even if you go through PayPal. I'd suggest you go to Safeway and buy their Visa Gift cards. They go through a company called Giftcard Mall and work worldwide. You register it online and you can see you balance and your transactions. There are a few other companies too, I forget what they are called as I'd haven't used them in years. But all of them have been good, and the only one I do not like is Vanilla gift.

Hakoda is correct as far as I remember, well I think it was a $1 charge but they credit it back to your Paypal balance.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 21, 2010)

$1 charge is for testing purpose. They want to make sure the card you are adding works.


----------



## playallday (Oct 21, 2010)

.


----------



## lukands (Oct 21, 2010)

I used to regularly use the MC Vanilla Prepaid to pay for items bought from the China shops (DX, PA, etc...) but lately Paypal won`t take it, I gave up. Maybe Visa Prepaid would work better?


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 21, 2010)

Make sure you get the right Visa Prepaid. Actually, I'd even just forgo getting a Visa Prepaid Card and instead get a MoneyPak, which directly puts money onto your PayPal account. I've used a Visa Prepaid Card to charge money on my PayPal account, but I've read there's a chance it might not work.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol i used to have the giftcardmall kind but my 7 eleven store no longer sells them...
So... wat should i do


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr.Aqua said:
			
		

> Lol i used to have the giftcardmall kind but my 7 eleven store no longer sells them...
> So... wat should i do


MoneyPak (see previous post)


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Oct 22, 2010)

I already knew about that
If they sold it id buy it


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr.Aqua said:
			
		

> I already knew about that
> If they sold it id buy it


You tried the store locator and nothing? They should be at a CVS near ya. Otherwise you will have to travel farther then usual. It shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------

